# Forum > News > Trade Support > Middleman Services >  How to become a middleman

## Ket

To better help with safer trade practices on OC, members that meet certain requirements will be able to promote their services as official OC middlemen.

*Approved Middleman*

Approved middleman (MM) will be allowed to create an official thread in the MM Services forum. They will also be given an official MM badge image below their username that will display in their profile. 

Requirements:
Must be ID Verified
50+ positive feedbacks with 100% rating
Member for 1 year
300+ posts


Restrictions:
Only one thread is allowed in the Middleman Services forum. MM are still allowed to promote their services in the game specific trade forums as well.

If you have met the requirement, then feel free to contact Trade admin Eryxon via PM.

----------

